# 90g



## cdc (Mar 3, 2007)

Finally got a camera....I`m not the best photographer
but here goes.









































































Enjoy!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

kool nice tank

can you tell me whats the name of the fish in that last picture?


----------



## cdc (Mar 3, 2007)

Its a bosemani rainbow. I have 5 in the tank.
Thanks for the reply~


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

o ok thanks

no problem


----------

